# Hey my plants are green! WAIT thats ALGAE!!!!!



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

Haha, I got a good laugh out of you're post, Greenlight Stump Remover or Spectracide Stump Remover either of these are KN03, and Fleet enama for phosphate's, that should help with you're algae woe's.


----------



## morinfen (Dec 17, 2004)

I asked about the stump remover and my manager said we quit stocking it because of people making bombs out of it ...lol...stupid bomb making people gotta ruin everything! What about potassium? Where would be a good place to get that from? Does No-Salt work? I feel so ghetto now that i dont have a debit card! Im about to pull off the satellite lighting and just throw on some factory lights attached via duct tape, because if im gonna be ghetto about it, i might as well just do it ALL ghetto... sorry i know i sound crazy but algae does that to you.


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

The stump remover will provide potassium and Nitrogen. I use morton No-salt also.


----------



## morinfen (Dec 17, 2004)

awesome  how much stump remover do i add? also, what do i do about the algae i have now? i know i have hair algae, green spot algae, and god only knows what else, the green spot algae on the E. Stelleta is what im most worried about, should i just rub it off each individual leaf?


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

Assuming stump remover is 100% KNO3 you would only need to add 1/8 teaspoon to get your tank to 5ppm. That is assuming you actual volume is 25 gallons. I would start off slowly. If you are afraid of your fish eating the dry KNO3 then mix it with a little water and then add it to your tank.


----------



## morinfen (Dec 17, 2004)

I bought some morton no salt and added about a tablespoon...er i think i added a bit too much, but i should be ok. Tommorrow im going to buy the stump remover and then i should be good. So i have my potassium, nitrogen, and im dosing iron and trace elements, is this all i need? How much of each should i add? And, i have some epsom salt, should i add that for the magnesium in it? How much? Thanks


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

You really need Nitrate and Phosphate more than you need Potassium...


----------



## morinfen (Dec 17, 2004)

Ok so if i buy the stump remover tommorrow i will have adequate supply of phosphates, nitrates, and then i will have the potassium in the no salt, and the magnesium sulfate in epsom salt, and then the flourish iron for iron and the flourish for trace elements. Sound good? Now all i need is an idea of when to dose what lol. Im still wondering what to do with the algae i got now


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

The stump remover will provide some potassium, not phosphates. For phosphates use Fleet Enema, it can be found in just about any Drug store in the laxative isle.


----------



## morinfen (Dec 17, 2004)

I feel so weird... im putting fake salt, a laxative, and tree stump remover in my aquarium.... this just sounds odd to me, i hope this hobby dont make my family think im psychotic and throw me in a mental ward. :icon_roll


----------



## Phil (Feb 19, 2005)

I think you shouldn't bother your self so much about ferts.plants need N,P,K which they are the so called macronutrients and and some amound of trace elements.Pottasium and nitrogen can be supplied by using KNO3 and adding it to your tank in minute quantities until you reach a level of 20-25mg/l(NO3 test kit)Don't worry about K it will be ok as long as your No3 is okay.When it comes to trace elements I thing you should use a comerciall liquid fertilizer whitch contains iron.by mesuaring your iron with a test kit and keeping it at about 0.5-1mg/l you will be sure that all trace elements are at the correct level since plants consume nutrients at a fixed ratio.Right now keep things simple,later will learn more.if you haven't found KNO3 try a dealer of chemicals or fertilizer shop,also I should recomend a black out of 3 days,don't be affraid your plants will be fine,the algae won,t.Good luck


----------



## Anthony (Jan 11, 2005)

I've used the blackout method also. 3 days of no light killed all my algae, and my plants grew inches in size.


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

That's great new's,
Now just imagine how much they would grow in 3 day's with highlight, C02 injection and fert's, once you learn the plant's need's, never having to blackout for 3 day's again. :icon_idea


----------



## morinfen (Dec 17, 2004)

Ok i got everything i need. I got stump remover for my nitrates, i got fleet for my phosphates, i got no salt for my potassium, and i got flourish iron for extra iron, and regular flourish for my trace. My plants are under a 3 day blackout until monday night or tuesday, and im going to do water changes every day during those 3 days. So when i take off the black trash bags around my tank... then what? What should i dose and when? My tank is a 29 gallon, have 2 2 liters that im going to be hooking up as co2 each will be connected to 1 airline pipe that goes into a diffuser and diffuses into my tank. THe lighting is a little over 4 wpg. 

Thanks,
Nate


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

Nate!
I think you are mis-understanding some thing's here, doing a water change everyday in a 3 day blackout, is not a 3 day blackout.
3 day blackout= no light what so ever!!! None! Ziltch! Notta! at any time during these 3 day's!

Clean as much algae out as you can, prune infected plant's etc.
Another thing you are going to have to try to balance out---
You have a 29 with 4+ wpg? and DIY C02. that will be tough to maintain, you may need 3 bottle's or reduce the lighting a bit, when you get into that much light a pressurized system is almost a necessity..B a l a n c e!!! :wink:

Day1) 50% H20 change 1/3Tsp KN03. 1ml Fleet 1/16Tsp nosalt
Day2) 5 to 7 ml Flourish, start with 5
Day3) 1/4Tsp KN03. 1/2ml Fleet 1/16Tsp nosalt
Day4) same as day 2
Day5) same as day 3
Day6) same as day 2
Day7) same as day 1

*Note*

You may or may not have to tweak amounts here and there to suit your tanks needs depending on what you are growing, how heavy planted the tank is, fish load etc. with the chart I have made, by adjusting the amounts, but not the frequency in which you dose, be dilligent and disciplined.

Have a nice day!


----------



## morinfen (Dec 17, 2004)

Your awesome lol. I havent let any light in, not even a little bit, i swear! I wont do any water changes or anything until the 3 days are up, which will be tommorrow night probably. I cant really afford a pressurized system right now, im low on cash, but ill start saving up and see what i can do. Do you think i can get away with 2 bottles for now? Or do i really need 3 lol. Another thing is im using a 29 gallon high tank i believe, so all that light probably isnt getting to the bottom, i would say its more like 3 WPG or so, i can always turn one of the bulbs down and have it at 65 watts instead of 130 watts . I will try your dosing schedule, and im sure its going to work. My fish tank does have quite a few fish in it, and the plants that you sent me (lotuses, e stelleta) are probably im guessing the most high maintenance plants that i have. Thank you so much for your time, i really appreciate it. 
Thanks,
Nate


----------

